# Ruger GP100



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just got a gp100 4" 357 mag. and am planning on mounting a scope or laser sight. plan on getting a weigand rail. would like to know what others are using. 
thanks for any information.
dave


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey Dave.
My Mrs. just got the same gun. It has been cleaned and oiled and made range ready but she hasn't had the chance to shoot it yet, so she doesn't know what she wants to add to it. I have found that I like FO front sights, but she prefers a laser. Only time will tell. Shoot safe!


----------



## apache58 (Jun 8, 2015)

slayer61 said:


> Hey Dave.
> My Mrs. just got the same gun. It has been cleaned and oiled and made range ready but she hasn't had the chance to shoot it yet, so she doesn't know what she wants to add to it. I have found that I like FO front sights, but she prefers a laser. Only time will tell. Shoot safe!


hi 
what I have done to mine is install a Hiviz front sight, and I have install the 9 lb hammer spring. I have only shot 18 rounds 6 in 357mags and 12 38. the 357 have a little recoil but the 38's are very mild. its my first and so far I like it a lot. have fun stay safe.
dave


----------



## wildcatter (Feb 12, 2018)

I prefer the reflex sights from Vortex or Burris, this min pic-a-tiny from Wiegand is my preferred mount for these sights.


----------



## wildcatter (Feb 12, 2018)

I prefer the reflex sights from Vortex or Burris, this no drill gunsmithing min pic-a-tiny from Wiegand is my preferred mount for these sights.

View attachment 12762


----------

